# Collecting Old Cookbooks



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of a reference book for prices of antique cookbooks? I have been picking up some wonderful old old books for years. Not so much to collect but I love the older recipes. I do however now have a big collection and wonder what some might be worth.

I cant be the only one with a pile of these. hehe

Thanks


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've never seen one, JP. But then, I'm like you. I don't collect them as a collection but as working tools. 

Thing is it's a very volitile marketplace, with values based, primarily, on the last selling price. So any such list would have to be internet-based, rather than a book itself, in order to be at all current. 

Also, keep in mind the variables, such as whether or not a first edition, any author's notes or signatures, etc. These can have a serious affect on the collector value.


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

There are sites like this one:-

AbeBooks Official Site - New & Used Books, New & Used Textbooks, Rare & Out of Print Books

I normally use this kind of site when I'm looking for something, but should the book be listed, you could use it to gain a clue as to valuation.

Note: if you do happen to see something of interest while you're browsing, some dealers are more than happy to deal directly, thereby avoiding middleman costs.


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback ....KYH I think your correct about there not being a list of sorts....I hadnt really thought about it like that. 

I think your correct tho Andy a site like that one may be a good reference point at least to get some idea...if it is listed that is.

I dont have any "special" ones(first edition or signed) but I do have some extremely rare ones that are probably of intrest to noone but myself hehe

This weekend I found one from a church here in Machias Maine from 1909 in really good condition. I cant wait to try some of those recipes!! It is a hard cover book too which is rare up this way for a church cookbook especially 100 years ago.

I know some of the advertising books like from Rumford baking powder are worth money but usually because of the advertising aspect not the recipes. 

Anyway thanks for your input


----------

